# HELP!! Rena xp3 cannister filter??



## chrispy12345 (Jun 4, 2011)

Just bought a Rena xp3 cannister filter the other day for my 90 gal. I'm just going to run it mechanical right now. I got it all set up and i flipped back the primeing tab and filled the one hose with water then waited a couple mins. then plugged it in. Its spitting water out of the spray part but it isnt sucking anything through the other part. Is it supposed to be like that or what do you think I am doing wrong. of course I pushed the tab down before i plugged it in. 


Also what can I do to bring down my cal. I have done 2- 15% wc for the past couple of weeks and it is still over 520.(according to the kit)All other levels are good.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

chrispy12345 said:


> ...Its spitting water out of the spray part but it isnt sucking anything through the other part. Is it supposed to be like that or what do you think I am doing wrong...


I own three XP3 canister filters but I'm not sure if I follow you.

Are you saying that water is coming out of the spray bar (as it should) but is not being drawn into the intake??

I'm not sure about how to bring down calcium (my stony corals 'consume' calcium so I always have to add it). What's the salinity of your tank?


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Getting back to the canister filter, the water that is coming out of the spray bar is it sort of like intermediate 'bursts' of output which eventually ceases (rather than a constant outflow?).

If that is the case there's still air the tubes and/or canister and the process isn't completely primed. When initially starting, the primer tab will be positioned in the up position and you fill the intake hose with water until it cannot contain anymore. Then you push the primer tab in the down position and wait a couple of minutes for the canister to fill with water (air should be exiting the spray bar as this is happening). After a couple of minutes, when the canister is full, you turn on the filter.


----------



## chrispy12345 (Jun 4, 2011)

I got steady flow coming out of my spray bar but nothing is getting sucked in through my intake. I should be able to feal a little bit of suction or something should I not. My cannister is full of water. Also my salinity is 1.024. Do you think I should try a restart the whole process.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

If you have steady outflow then you have steady intake.

Suction probably won't be apparent by feel, though. I just tried seeing if I could feel the suction at the intake strainer with my hand and could not yet water is definately being pumped out.

Due to the strainer-grates being what looks like just shy of 3" you probably won't detect suction by feel. 

I'd say if you've got steady outflow your canister is working just fine.


----------



## chrispy12345 (Jun 4, 2011)

ok thanks. Ya I got good out flow but couldnt feal the intake. Ok seems then that things are working right. Thanks


----------

